# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  چگونگی اجرای فایل پایتون

## ASedJavad

سلام
من فایل http://www.pylearn.com/bayazee/bgl2xdb/0.3/bgl2xdb.py رو دانلود کردم
اما نمیدونم چطوری باید اجراش کنم
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید
در ضمن میتونین بهم بگین ورژنش 2.x هست یا 3.x؟

----------


## eshpilen

ظاهرا نسخهء پایتون 2.
برای اجرا هم مفسر پایتون 2 رو نصب کردید ولی روش کلیک میکنید اجرا نمیشه؟

----------


## ASedJavad

آره همین طوره
پنجره سیاهه باز میشه و سریع بسته میشه، 
هیچ اتفاقی هم ظاهرا نمیفته
من اون کد رو از http://www.pylearn.com/fa/wiki/index.php/Bgl2xdb گرفتم
خودش نوشته
ابتدا این ابزار را دانلود کنید . سپس از طریق ترمینال(کنسول) دستور زیر را وارد کنید :

# python   bgl2xdb.py   BglFile   [XdbFile] 

ولی نفهمیدم منظورش چیه!؟

----------


## ehp_kz6597

سلام
کد اسکریپت ، bgl2xdb.py رو با فایل BglFile به عنوان ورودی اجرا میکنی و در خروجی [XdbFile] ذخیره میکنه.همونطور که تو لینک مربوطه هم توضیح داده برای تبدیل فرمت blg که فرمت پایگاه داده لغات لغتنامه بابیلون است به فایل xdb استفاده میشه 
کد مربوطه هم برای ترمینال (در لینوکس ) ارائه شده و احتمالا شما برای جرای اون در کنسول ویندوز با خطا مواجه میشین 
نکته بعدی اینکه شما باید BglFile رو در کنار برنامتون داشته باشین 
اینجا رو هم ببینید شاید کمکتون کنه 
شاد باشید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

